# Ummm....Seriously?



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Drywall-Insi...ultDomain_0&hash=item4ab7ef582a#ht_500wt_1413

Any thoughts?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

It comes with the handle, it might be useful:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> It comes with the handle, it might be useful:whistling2:


lol! And it's made of "high quality plastic" :lol:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I would like to see PT do a product demo video.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I would like to see PT do a product demo video.


 How did I not see that coming....


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I would like to see PT do a product demo video.


Yup :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I hate my life....:lol:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Think how rich you would be had you been the one to make this instead of use it or make a video of it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure had I created that I would be worse off than I am now! lol.
Here's the official website I just found. There's no way this piece of junk could work....is there?
http://www.cornerformertool.com/


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> There's no way this piece of junk could work....is there?
> http://www.cornerformertool.com/


Dunno, it might be better used as a do-hickey to fa-shizzle a whatsit :blink:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'm pretty sure had I created that I would be worse off than I am now! lol.
> Here's the official website I just found. There's no way this piece of junk could work....is there?
> http://www.cornerformertool.com/


I would be surprised if it did. And I have been surprised by stuff before. So....


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> Dunno, it might be better used as a do-hickey to fa-shizzle a whatsit :blink:





Tim0282 said:


> I would be surprised if it did. And I have been surprised by stuff before. So....


So more or less we only have one way to find out....
Video review!?


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Its a Home owner tool.. Its for ppl who can't do angles and can't afford the roller and angle tool.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Al Taper said:


> Its a Home owner tool.. Its for ppl who can't do angles and can't afford the roller and angle tool.


Yes....but does it work!? That's the question. :yes:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Yes....but does it work!? That's the question. :yes:


Looks like you might get through one house before it wears out. Or maybe one master bedroom.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Looks like you might get through one house before it wears out. Or maybe one master bedroom.


lol! More or less. Im trying to decide whether or not to buy it for your entertainment. Because I pretty well know it's going to be a piece of sh!t!


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Would look good together with a compound tube and straitflex...................in the bottom of a bin.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

TonyM said:


> Would look good together with a compound tube and straitflex...................in the bottom of a bin.


Hahaha! Pretty much.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! More or less. Im trying to decide whether or not to buy it for your entertainment. Because I pretty well know it's going to be a piece of sh!t!


don't waste your cash thing is only worth 2 Bucks

sorry 2buck it's only worth a $1.00


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> don't waste your cash thing is only worth 2 Bucks
> 
> sorry 2buck it's only worth a $1.00


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! More or less. Im trying to decide whether or not to buy it for your entertainment. Because I pretty well know it's going to be a piece of sh!t!


Entertain the idea of sending me the money instead ! I'll post a vid of me spending it. :lol:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Entertain the idea of sending me the money instead ! I'll post a vid of me spending it. :lol:


Haha! If you do another thank you award for receiving the money it might be worth it! :laughing: That was some funny sh!t!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Probably invented by the guy that used the big spoon.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'm pretty sure had I created that I would be worse off than I am now! lol.
> Here's the official website I just found. There's no way this piece of junk could work....is there?
> http://www.cornerformertool.com/


 Yea it does work!
I have 1 of them somewhere,i think i gave it 2 my dad for when he is doing hand taping! I will ask him when i c him.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Probably invented by the guy that used the big spoon.


Hahaha!! :lol:



VANMAN said:


> Yea it does work!
> I have 1 of them somewhere,i think i gave it 2 my dad for when he is doing hand taping! I will ask him when i c him.:thumbsup:


Really!? Omg! You have one!? Or did? C'mon Vanman! Give us a review!! :thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Really!? Omg! You have one!? Or did? C'mon Vanman! Give us a review!! :thumbsup:


Yea i have 1 of them Dont no why i bought it but i'm a bit like Cazna the tool whore


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> Yea i have 1 of them Dont no why i bought it but i'm a bit like Cazna the tool whore


I gave those days up, just this weekend I seen a good deal and then thought why, you have 2 sets


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Yea i have 1 of them Dont no why i bought it but i'm a bit like Cazna the tool whore


Ya im a little bit of a tool whore too. I've gotten better though!



Bazooka-Joe said:


> I gave those days up, just this weekend I seen a good deal and then thought why, you have 2 sets


hehe, I hear ya man. I try to pass up stuff I dont need even if it's a good deal as well. Gotta save money somewhere.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Ya im a little bit of a tool whore too. I've gotten better though!


you've gotten better :blink:, hell what did you use to be like. I thought we would half to pass the tool whore crown from cazna to you.

I'm sick of buying new tools. Plus my guys break and loose them, faster than I can buy them. Just buying something like a pair of tin snips or more light bulbs, especially light bulbs







, pisses me right off now.

They know a 1001 ways to break a light bulb:furious:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> you've gotten better :blink:, hell what did you use to be like. I thought we would half to pass the tool whore crown from cazna to you.
> 
> I'm sick of buying new tools. Plus my guys break and loose them, faster than I can buy them. Just buying something like a pair of tin snips or more light bulbs, especially light bulbs
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Well I pretty much just use to buy whatever the hell I wanted. Like not just tools. Just anything. Anything I spontaneously wanted I bought. Probably explains why I was always broke.
Over the years I've had 4 different complete drum sets, 27 different guitars, 6 basses, 2 keyboards, 1 organ, 1 upright piano and 2 cello's.
And that's just intstruments! Not counting my amps and singing gear.

If you name it, I've had it at one point, I can almost guarantee that.
But I always get good deals on everything! And most of the time I re-sell it for more than I bought it for in the first place. That's all I did throughout school. Bought things, lost interest, traded them or sold them for something of greater or equal value, moved onto something else that interested me.
I'm surprised I've stuck with drywall & taping as long as I have. But this is what I do. I just have way too many interests and strive to do everything possible known to man. It's kind of my downfall. I'm sure I could be better at allot of things if I stopped trying to be good at everything.

Sometimes I just have to say no! Like "Brian! What the hell are you doing!? You don't need to buy this!? Where's it going to be a year down the road?"

I'm probably one of the most random/spontaneous people you will ever meet/know.
And I like to make everyone happy and not disappoint.

So work gets pretty ridiculous sometimes.
In the middle of the day one of my guys can make a suggestion and we'll end up who the hell knows where because i'm just like lets do it!! Let's go.
We've ended up in archery ranges, bowling alleys, petting zoo's...umm..where else..fishing..golfing..swimming, mountain climbing, hiking etc..the list just goes on.
Like I said, I like to keep everybody around me happy. 

Oh! Another spontaneous buy.
One of my guys said "we should make some YouTube videos"
I went out and bought $3000 worth of camera gear....
Then I couldn't get the cool angles I wanted. So I bought a $2000 motorized 16 ft camera jib....

So actually....now that I think about it....
I'm actually not getting better at all! inch: 

Hell, just last week I bought two 3-wheelers for some reason!
Do I know why!? Nope...Just thought it might be cool! :lol:








Man....I really need to crack down on my spending habbits...


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

27 guitars! That's impressive.
That camera and jib do a great job though.
:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Those 3 wheelers are cool but unstable as hell, Dont put your leg out to stop it rolling over or you will run over your own leg, Thats actually a very tidy one, Its quite old, I have had a few, And 4 wheelers, Must get another one day, I have a friend who has 4 of them, Oldys, For a few hundred a peice, They are well worth wreaking for parts to sell.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''So work gets pretty ridiculous sometimes.
In the middle of the day one of my guys can make a suggestion and we'll end up who the hell knows where because i'm just like lets do it!! Let's go.
We've ended up in archery ranges, bowling alleys, petting zoo's...umm..where else..fishing..golfing..swimming, mountain climbing, hiking etc..the list just goes on.
Like I said, I like to keep everybody around me happy. ''



I'm going to work for PT..:yes:

I wouldn't have mentioned the petting zoo PT .
Your just asking for it!:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hell, just last week I bought two 3-wheelers for some reason!
> Do I know why!? Nope...Just thought it might be cool! :lol:
> View attachment 4307
> 
> ...


I flipped one of those back in the 80' before you were born PT. Vid request.... PT getting radical on a Honda 3-wheeler!!!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Yep.I Took one through a bunch of pine trees ..Cazna's right ..Don't put your foot down!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

tomg said:


> 27 guitars! That's impressive.
> That camera and jib do a great job though.


Haha! Thanks Tom! Ya they do work great! I look forward to making more videos! :thumbsup:

And those guitars, that's over the years. I don't have that many right now. 8 right now, and 1 bass. I think...lol



cazna said:


> Those 3 wheelers are cool but unstable as hell, Dont put your leg out to stop it rolling over or you will run over your own leg, Thats actually a very tidy one, Its quite old, I have had a few, And 4 wheelers, Must get another one day, I have a friend who has 4 of them, Oldys, For a few hundred a peice, They are well worth wreaking for parts to sell.


Ya, I've heard lots of story's about them. I'm excited to try it out!
Just got word she's purring like a kitten today.
I had to buy a new carburetor for it.
So bike number 1 is on the road now! Woot Woot! I might try and pimp it out a bit. Give it a paint job and change a few things. We'll see.

I got a sweet deal on those two bikes! $250 for two. 1983 and 1982 Honda ATC 200.



moore said:


> I'm going to work for PT..
> 
> I wouldn't have mentioned the petting zoo PT .
> Your just asking for it!:whistling2:


Haha! There we're no sheep there. It wasn't really a petting zoo, more or less just a crazy animal store. But the dude has all kinds of crazy stuff! Lemurs and crocodile's and Arctic monkeys and such. It was pretty cool. I bought my dad a box turtle as an anniversary present! :yes: It was a damn expensive turtle!!
But apparently it will outlive us both. 



P.A. ROCKER said:


> I flipped one of those back in the 80' before you were born PT. Vid request.... PT getting radical on a Honda 3-wheeler!!!:yes:


Done!!!  That was already on my agenda! I've never ridden one before so I'm excited to see what they can do. I had a quad for a few years when I was younger.



moore said:


> Yep.I Took one through a bunch of pine trees ..Cazna's right ..Don't put your foot down!


lol! Well i'll try not to drive into pine trees.
There is nice sand pits near my place though. Might hit a few jumps


----------

